# business software



## RAV7 (Jul 13, 2011)

for the pat two days i have been researching the forum for business software. there appears to be two things to consider-accounting software and software to help you manage your operations. i know that many of you recommended quickbooks. this software was rated second best with sage peachtree placing first. i was able purchase the sage peachtree pro 2011 edition for $18.00 on amazon. this software was deeply discounted. i didn't find any posts regarding peachtree but i welcome readers to chime in and i hope those who are cost conscious will benefit from my find. i am new to dtg and i hope to be operating real soon so any advice or comments would be appreciated. thanks


----------

